# Gold Barb with red spots pics included



## hookedonfishtan

Tank Size: (the size of the tank in which the problems are occurring)
40 gallons tall

Water Parameters: (Ph, Ammonia, nitrates, temperature, etc..)
7.8
0
0
20
Temp is 80

Water Changes: (how often you do water changes and how much of an exchange)
Weekly, and I put in as much as I take out vacuuming, about 15%

Feeding: (How often the inhabitants of the tank are fed)
2 times a day

Fish in the tank: (the fish which inhabit your tank)
3 tiger barbs
1 angel fish
1 common pleco
2 glolite tetras
2 bamboo shrimp
3 scarlett badis
2 blue rams

Infected fish: (the diseased fish)
1 targer barb

Symptoms of the infected fish: (what appears to be wrong with the fish, both internal and external, which includes behavior) Seems to be acting normal, just bought his two days ago so not sure what normal is for him, he was fine last night and today when I turned the light on I noticed he appeared to have "blood" spots on him.

Time the Symptoms occurred: ( a few minutes, hours, days, etc. ago) about 8 hrs ago

Age of the fish: (how long you have had the infected fish)
2 days

Tank History: (history of past diseases that have occurred in the tank [in about the last few weeks to couple of months])
None

Medications in Use: ([if any] the medications that are being used in the tank, which includes, tabs, liquids, foods, etc.)
none

I have posted this on a different site this morning and have gotten no replies, I am very worried that the rest of my fish will die so I am hoping someone can help, thanks in advance.


----------



## Buggy

I can't tell you what the problem is but I would recommend you take him out and isolate him asap just incase it is something he had when you got him so he won't infect the whole tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt

It looks like he ran nose-first into the glass and then got a secondary infection. Get him out of that tank for best results, before it spreads. You can put him in any good sized container that's clean and holds water, so you don't need a second tank.

You really should get a second tank, though. New fish should be quarantined just so you can prevent problems like this.


----------



## hookedonfishtan

Thank you.

I do have a quarantine tank and I put him in it a few hours after I saw that he was either injured or sick.

I appreciate all of the help.


----------



## Buggy

Come to think of it, it's possible that he was injured during transfer..either from the store tank to the bag or from the bad to your tank. I just lost an angel with similar bloody marks on her head and nose but I'm pretty sure mine was attacked by another fish. This could also be the case with your fish.
Btw, you listed the infected fish as a "tiger barb". It's a gold barb. Although I see in your thread subject you did say gold. Just thought I would point that out. lol


----------



## hookedonfishtan

Thanks, I didn't realize I had said Tiger barb and have no idea why I would??

I bought him Sunday night and he was fine but Monday morning I woke up and saw him just as the pictures show that is why I thought injury and not sickness.

All of my other fish appear to be fine, no red anywhere on them.


----------



## Buggy

What kind of decor (buildings, rocks, caves etc.) do you have in the tank? He may have injured himself on that. If the bleeding is only under the skin he should recover. If it's caused by interal hemoraging, wellll.....


----------



## hookedonfishtan

I have live plants, lots of them, Five pieces of Driftwood, different sizes, no sharp edges and one small log with holes in it. That is all the decor I have in my tank.


----------



## hookedonfishtan

Barb seems to be doing better, the red spots are now pink and his mouth looks great, I just wanted to thank you all for your help.


----------



## Buggy

You're very welcome. Glad your fish are recovering.


----------

